# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Associazione no profit e attività commerciale: partita iva?

## editorenoprofit

Buongiorno a tutti,
vi scrivo come membro di unassociazione culturale no profit, che recentemente ha avviato unattività editoriale, traducendo e vendendo libri. Si tratterebbe dunque di unente non commerciale con parziale attività commerciale, se le definizioni giuridiche non mi tradiscono.
Vi scrivo per porvi alcune questioni in merito al regime di fiscalità necessario. 
1- è necessario richiedere la Partita Iva? 
So bene che che, secondo la legge delega 30/2003, lattività commerciale diventa abituale e non occasionale in mancanza di uno dei seguenti criteri: prestazione di durata inferiore a 30 giorni; ricavo lordo annuo massimo di 5000 . Il secondo criterio non è un problema, le cifre sono decisamente inferiori (in alcuni casi il ricavo sul singolo libro venduto non copre nemmeno il costo singolo della stampa). Non saprei tuttavia come affrontare il primo criterio: stampiamo e commercializziamo indicativamente da 1 a 4 libri allanno. Il primo commercialista da noi interpellato (appartenente al CSV), disse che in questa situazione la nostra attività era sì commerciale, forse abituale, di certo non professionale, né sistematica. 
2- In caso di apertura della Partita Iva, e per quanto riguarda lentità delle imposte e degli obblighi contabili, si potrebbe seguire la legge 398 del 16.12.91, estesa successivamente a tutte le associazioni senza fini di lucro con il DL 417 del 30.12.91? 
3- Quali sarebbero invece i costi fissi di gestione della Partita Iva?
Oltre al costo di gestione - il commercialista -, dovremmo anche pagare i contributi INPS, che sembrano essere il costo fisso più elevato, quasi 3000 euro, quindi una cifra superiore non solo al nostro guadagno annuo, bensì al nostro stesso ricavo lordo? Tra laltro, essendo unassociazione non commerciale, per chi verrebbero versati i contributi?
Credo inoltre che non ci sia alcun costo relativo al diritto camerale: restando entro i parametri dellart. 149 del TUIR, saremmo unente non commerciale con attività commerciale, e non unente propriamente commerciale. 
Vi ringrazio per la disponibilità.

----------


## shailendra

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> vi scrivo come membro di unassociazione culturale no profit, che recentemente ha avviato unattività editoriale, traducendo e vendendo libri. Si tratterebbe dunque di unente non commerciale con parziale attività commerciale, se le definizioni giuridiche non mi tradiscono.
> Vi scrivo per porvi alcune questioni in merito al regime di fiscalità necessario. 
> 1- è necessario richiedere la Partita Iva? 
> So bene che che, secondo la legge delega 30/2003, lattività commerciale diventa abituale e non occasionale in mancanza di uno dei seguenti criteri: prestazione di durata inferiore a 30 giorni; ricavo lordo annuo massimo di 5000 . Il secondo criterio non è un problema, le cifre sono decisamente inferiori (in alcuni casi il ricavo sul singolo libro venduto non copre nemmeno il costo singolo della stampa). Non saprei tuttavia come affrontare il primo criterio: stampiamo e commercializziamo indicativamente da 1 a 4 libri allanno. Il primo commercialista da noi interpellato (appartenente al CSV), disse che in questa situazione la nostra attività era sì commerciale, forse abituale, di certo non professionale, né sistematica. 
> 2- In caso di apertura della Partita Iva, e per quanto riguarda lentità delle imposte e degli obblighi contabili, si potrebbe seguire la legge 398 del 16.12.91, estesa successivamente a tutte le associazioni senza fini di lucro con il DL 417 del 30.12.91? 
> 3- Quali sarebbero invece i costi fissi di gestione della Partita Iva?
> Oltre al costo di gestione - il commercialista -, dovremmo anche pagare i contributi INPS, che sembrano essere il costo fisso più elevato, quasi 3000 euro, quindi una cifra superiore non solo al nostro guadagno annuo, bensì al nostro stesso ricavo lordo? Tra laltro, essendo unassociazione non commerciale, per chi verrebbero versati i contributi?
> Credo inoltre che non ci sia alcun costo relativo al diritto camerale: restando entro i parametri dellart. 149 del TUIR, saremmo unente non commerciale con attività commerciale, e non unente propriamente commerciale. 
> Vi ringrazio per la disponibilità.

  E' necessario aprire partita iva.
Puoi optare per la legge 398/91, facendo l'opzione alla Siae. 
Nessuno deve pagare i contributi Inps, l'unico costo, irrisorio nel tuoi caso, è il 50% di iva a forfait sulle vendite e il 3% di Ires.
In una situazione analoga, da me la Cciaa ha preteso il pagamento del diritto annuale, solo per il possesso della partita iva.

----------


## editorenoprofit

Ti ringrazio per la pronta risposta. Seguiremo il tuo consiglio, optando per la 398/91. 
Resta tuttavia ancora il dubbio in merito alla soglia minima dei 5000 : perché fissare una soglia entro la quale il reddito è considerato occasionale, se prima ancora di aver venduto il primo bene, è necessario premunirsi di partita IVA? O -che è lo stesso - se devo aprire la partita IVA dopo 30 giorni di messa in vendita dei prodotti anche nel caso non ne abbia venduto nemmeno uno?

----------


## shailendra

> Ti ringrazio per la pronta risposta. Seguiremo il tuo consiglio, optando per la 398/91. 
> Resta tuttavia ancora il dubbio in merito alla soglia minima dei 5000 : perché fissare una soglia entro la quale il reddito è considerato occasionale, se prima ancora di aver venduto il primo bene, è necessario premunirsi di partita IVA? O -che è lo stesso - se devo aprire la partita IVA dopo 30 giorni di messa in vendita dei prodotti anche nel caso non ne abbia venduto nemmeno uno?

  Ma guarda che la soglia minima di 5000 uro e dei 30 giorni a cui riferimento, non riguarda le attività soggette alla partita iva. Queste soglie riguardano esclusivamente i rapporti di collaborazione occasionale e a progetto, ma non rappresentano assolutamente una soglia di esenzione alla partita iva.

----------


## editorenoprofit

Ti ringrazio ancora. Pensa che diversi commercialisti da noi interpellati hanno fatto riferimenti alla legge Biagi e a quelle due soglie per definire la nostra attività come occasionale o meno...

----------


## diegol

> E' necessario aprire partita iva.
> Puoi optare per la legge 398/91, facendo l'opzione alla Siae. 
> Nessuno deve pagare i contributi Inps, l'unico costo, irrisorio nel tuoi caso, è il 50% di iva a forfait sulle vendite e il 3% di Ires.
> In una situazione analoga, da me la Cciaa ha preteso il pagamento del diritto annuale, solo per il possesso della partita iva.

  
Salve! mi allaccio alla sua risposta per chiedere lumi circa la mia posizione e per capire quali sono gli adempimenti necessari. 
Anch'io ho un'associazione culturale non riconosciuta, con codice fiscale ma senza partita IVA. L'associazione edita un giornale musicale telematico (i cui introiti, poca cosa, girano attorno alla vendita di spazi pubblicitari), offre servizi di comunicazione e contenuti testuali in ambito musicale a festival o ad altri siti. Stiamo pensando all'organizzazione di un festival, ma non siamo ancora partiti. Le entrate annuali non superano i 1500/2000 euro e sono abbondantemente rosicchiate dalle spese. 
Date le entrare minime, non abbiamo mai voluto (o perlomeno ci hanno sempre sconsigliato viste le spese) aprire la Partita IVA, rilasciando semplice ricevuta fiscale per donazione volontaria.  
E siccome i consulenti consultati da noi in passato aggiungevano alle spese obbligatorie anche quelle dei contributi INPS, ho accolto con piacere e stupore la sua risposta circa la non obbligatorietà di tale pagamento. 
Intanto però è sempre più complicato lavorare senza la possibilità di emettere fattura, che le aziende o associazioni per le quali svolgiamo i nostri lavori hanno necessità di avere a giustificativo delle loro spese. 
Per questo le chiedo, considerando i dati che le ho fornito, se alla fine ci toccherà aprire la partita IVA con le regole della L. 398/91, se in alternativa potremmo, e in che modo, continuare soltanto rilasciando ricevuta fiscale, e, soprattutto, quali sono le normative che NON mi obbligano a versare i contributi INPS.  
Spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro. 
Vi ringrazio anticipatamente per la disponibilità.

----------


## shailendra

Guarda, aprire la partita iva non è un grosso costo. Anzi, potrebbe essere un guadagno. Infatti l'associazione emetterà fattura con Iva, che sarà pagata integralmente dal cliente, e poi ne verserà solo il 50% a titolo di forfetizzazione. Il 3% dell'Ires, poi, nel vostro caso, è semplicemente inesistente. Per quanto riguarda l'Inps, semplicemente l'Inps è un contributo pensionistico pagato dalle *persone fisiche* per avere assistenza medica e pensione. Può forse un'associazione ammalarsi o andare in pensione? Chi dovrebbe iscriversi, secondo i commercialisti che hai sentito, all'Inps? Il presidente del consiglio di amministrazione, tutti gli amministratori, o chi per essi? Nessuna legge prevede assolutamente nulla al riguardo, quindi nulla è dovuto, e mi sembra anche normale, vista la particolarità delle associazioni.

----------


## palmerone

> Guarda, aprire la partita iva non è un grosso costo. Anzi, potrebbe essere un guadagno. Infatti l'associazione emetterà fattura con Iva, che sarà pagata integralmente dal cliente, e poi ne verserà solo il 50% a titolo di forfetizzazione. Il 3% dell'Ires, poi, nel vostro caso, è semplicemente inesistente. Per quanto riguarda l'Inps, semplicemente l'Inps è un contributo pensionistico pagato dalle *persone fisiche* per avere assistenza medica e pensione. Può forse un'associazione ammalarsi o andare in pensione? Chi dovrebbe iscriversi, secondo i commercialisti che hai sentito, all'Inps? Il presidente del consiglio di amministrazione, tutti gli amministratori, o chi per essi? Nessuna legge prevede assolutamente nulla al riguardo, quindi nulla è dovuto, e mi sembra anche normale, vista la particolarità delle associazioni.

  Buongiorno,
per quanto riguarda l'INPS probabilmente qualche nostro collega commercialista ha confuso l'attività svolta ad esempio dal presidente di un'associazione culturale cone quella svolta dall'amministratore di una impresa. Nel secondo caso infatti, è necessaria l'iscrizione all'INPS se l'impresa svolge attività di commercio o artigianato. Il punto in questione è che il presidente di una associazione culturale *non svolge una attività lavorativa* e quindi non è soggetto a INPS di nessun tipo.. questo per fare chiarezza (secondo me) sull'equivoco.  
Ho una domanda però che mi turba circa il regime IVA. Nel caso specifico si parta di Editoria che risponde al regime iva dettato dall'art. 74 in virtù del quale l'iva è assolta dall'editore.. come tutti sappiamo. Secondo i miei più esperti colleghi, vista la particolarità dell'attività commerciale connessa, è corretto (optando per la 398) assolvere solo il 50% dell'iva? 
Grazie

----------


## shailendra

Secondo me è corretto, una volta calcolata l'iva con il sistema monofase, versare solo il 50% della stessa. NOn mi risulta ci siano norme particolari sull'editoria per le associazioni, ma può darsi che mi sbagli

----------


## Francesco Luigi Panizzo

Buongiorno, 
anche io sono un editore che sta per aprire un'associazione con partita iva e ringrazio per le info qui trovate. Mi chiedo però se ci siano modelli di statuti e regolamenti già stilati in merito per avere una linea base da seguire. Ringrazio chi può aiutarmi.

----------


## OFFICINE SOCIALI

buongiorno, sono il presidente di un associazione di promozione sociale e onlus appena registrata solo con codice fiscale. lo scopo principale dell' associazione è promuovere l uso della bicicletta come mezzo di trasporto alternativo. vorremmo perseguire i nostri principi attraverso l apertura di una ciclofficina dove verranno fatti dei laboratori con soggetti svantaggiati. il progetto si autofinanzierà con la vendita delle biciclette che saranno riparate. essendo anche un attività commerciale dobbiamo obbligatoriamente aprire una p.iva? o possiamo vendere anche solo con il codice fiscale? nel caso di p.iva quali sono i costi durante l' anno? è necessario un commercialista? grazie mille per la risposta

----------


## shailendra

> buongiorno, sono il presidente di un associazione di promozione sociale e onlus appena registrata solo con codice fiscale. lo scopo principale dell' associazione è promuovere l uso della bicicletta come mezzo di trasporto alternativo. vorremmo perseguire i nostri principi attraverso l apertura di una ciclofficina dove verranno fatti dei laboratori con soggetti svantaggiati. il progetto si autofinanzierà con la vendita delle biciclette che saranno riparate. essendo anche un attività commerciale dobbiamo obbligatoriamente aprire una p.iva? o possiamo vendere anche solo con il codice fiscale? nel caso di p.iva quali sono i costi durante l' anno? è necessario un commercialista? grazie mille per la risposta

  Si, dovete aprire partita iva. Il costo è il 50% dell'iva che incassate e sull'imponibile il 3% dell'Ires. Il problema è che se questo è la vostra unica entrata temo che perdiate il diritto di essere fiscalmente un'associazione. Infatti gli introiti dell'attività commerciale non dovrebbero superare quelli dell'attività istituzionale. Vi serve sicuramente essere seguiti da un professionista esperto del settore associazioni, il rischio di multe è altissimo

----------

